# Cable damage in Fully Articulated LCD screen of 600D



## OldWine (Nov 26, 2012)

I want to purchase 600D but before that, want to know from user of fully Articulated LCD screens that, how many times the *connecting wire* of the flip screen and the camera body broke down. Since it is costly to repair the broken connector *cable* which also include opening of the camera back each time it is repaired, if the flip-out screen gets damaged by flipping and twisting, then it is useless to have a fully articulated LCD.


----------



## bratkinson (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't know if there are any differences between a 600D and 60D swivel screen connections.  I have a 60D and have had zero problems with anything on the camera.  I usually have my screen swiveled out and tilted upwards a bit.  That way, I don't get nose prints on the screen when I'm shooting.  Sometimes I flip it completely reverse and use it like a 'fixed' LCD screen.  At times when I'm shooting over my head or from down low, the swivel screen is a life-saver...and back saver, too.

Bottom line, your camera is a significant investment.  Why would someone treat it roughly?  There are 'stops' to prevent someone from twisting it beyond the design limits.  But, being made of plastic, if someone were to twist hard enough, off it comes.  I use only my thumb and forefinger when flipping/twisting the LCD.  If there's ANY resistance, as in a 'stop', I stop.  My 60D also has a grip and L bracket attached, so flipping fully is now restricted somewhat by the L bracket.


----------



## KmH (Nov 26, 2012)

9.267548034567749876 times.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 26, 2012)

It's a lot like the human elbow joint design...it might APPEAR kind of sketchy...but in actuality, it tends to work pretty well...and it holds up pretty well too...


----------



## Railphotog (Nov 26, 2012)

I have a swivel screen on my Canon SX30, with around 25K exposures on it, no problems with the screen.  If you think it might be a problem, perhaps purchase a lower model without this feature.


----------

